# Finding a wonderful surrogate Mum..



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Can I just check with you all whether there are any laws or guidellines for publicising thefaft that Im looking for a wonderul surrogate mum (straight or host)?  Am allowed to ask outright or is the procedure that I log with one of the surrgancy organisations and they do the searching?

Juts wantto make sure I don't do anything out of order.

Big hug to you all.

Sheena xx


----------



## Freckles (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Sheena,

If you are looking to find a surrogate in the UK I don't think you are supposed to approach anyone about being your surrogate directly and you aren't allowed to advertise. Your best starting point is to look into COTs and SUK and see which is best for you, they both have a different approach to helping you find a surrogate.

If you decide to go abroad then there are websites you can advertise on or you can go via an agency like we did.

Good luck
xxxx


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Freckles.  Ill do that.
xx


----------

